# Where to park



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Can anyone give me some insightif there's a better place to leave my truck and trailer overnight for the campout? I could run the trailer 10 miles back home (from Big Lagoon) and just leave the truck if that would be safer. I have no clue about the crime around Galvez.

Mark


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *H2OMARK (9/28/2009)*Can anyone give me some insightif there's a better place to leave my truck and trailer overnight for the campout? I could run the trailer 10 miles back home (from Big Lagoon) and just leave the truck if that would be safer. I have no clue about the crime around Galvez.
> 
> Mark


If you can run it to the shipyard on Bayou Chico, they have lighted parking with cameras. It is $5.00 there to launch. And I have seen the PPD do drive throughs of the place after dark just checking on things.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

if u do leave ur truck n trailor id DEFINATELY take the plates of off them.. i know at sherman cove when people would leave their vehicles over night then most of the time when they came back they wouldnt have a trailor tag


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *BigBrandon89 (9/28/2009)*if u do leave ur truck n trailor id DEFINATELY take the plates of off them.. i know at sherman cove when people would leave their vehicles over night then most of the time when they came back they wouldnt have a trailor tag


I have launching out of Sherman Cove for years and that is where I leave my trailer overnight on numerous occasions. I have never heard of a problem there. I just left mine overnight this past Saturday night in fact. My tag is simply bungie corded to my trailer and no one has ever stole it.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

Mark....i would launch at big lagoon state park. Its 8 bucks, you get rid of a mile of no wake zone, plus they close and lock the gate from dusk til dawn, and theres park rangers that drive around from time to time


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks guys. I left my boat at Big lagoon the night I wreckedand Rick (RangerRick) kept an eye on it the whole time. Rick is one of the good guys that will look after you.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *Telum Pisces (9/28/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *BigBrandon89 (9/28/2009)*if u do leave ur truck n trailor id DEFINATELY take the plates of off them.. i know at sherman cove when people would leave their vehicles over night then most of the time when they came back they wouldnt have a trailor tag
> ...


well when i worked there we usually had 3 -5 complaints a week about it


----------

